# Traeger Shop Class in Toronto



## JakeToronto (Jul 8, 2018)

I was thinking of purchasing tickets to the Traeger Shop Class in Toronto. They really havent done to many in Canada.

Has anyone gone? Is it worth it? The tickets are $125 for either the Classics or Meat Master Class.

Let me know the class is this week July 13th or 14th... thanks.


----------

